# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Dlink 900AP+ rev.C Ultimate Firmware!!! Ver3.06-Mod0.6

## Acinonyx

*8/1/2005*

Νέο firmware!!! modification v0.6. Πρόσθεσα το γιαπωνέζικο κανάλι 14. Στη λίστα με τα κανάλια θα δείτε επίσης και τα κανάλι 12 (Europe) και 13 (Europe). Αυτά τα έβαλα για όσους έχουν την αμερικάνικη έκδοση. Σε περίπτωση που έχετε ήδη αυτά τα 2 κανάλια, η επιλογή των χαρακτηρισμένων ως Europe θα έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο αποτελεσμα με το αν επιλέγατε τα απλά.

Ακόμη προσπαθώ να βρω τρόπο να κάνω το d-link να scanάρει σε όλα τα κανάλια και όχι μόνο σε αυτό που είναι ρυθμισμένο.  :: 

*30/12/2004*

Διόρθωσα το πρόβλημα όπου η ρύθμιση ισχύος δεν δούλευε σε όλα τα μηχανήματα μέχρι το 1dbm. Επίσης πρόσθεσα και μερικές ρυθμίσεις ακόμη. Τώρα η ισχύς μπορεί να παίξει από 0dbm εως 18dbm σε βήματα των 2db. Την τελευταία ρύθμιση των 18dbm πάντως δεν την συστήνω γιατί μπορεί να υπεροδηγει τον τελικό ενισχύτη και να προκαλεί παραμόρφωση. Παρόλαυτά με τα μαμίσια f/w το dlink εξέπεμπε σε αυτή την ισχύ σε όλα τα modes εκτός από AP βεβαια! Επίσης απο εδώ και πέρα μετά το flashaρισμα σε 3.06_mod_0.5 από non-3.06 f/w η ρύθμιση ισχύος θα πηγαίνει κατευθειαν από default στα 0dbm.

Πράγματι το site survey ψαχνει μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο κανάλι που είναι ρυθμισμένο και ίσως και στα γειτονικά του. Πρόσθεσα ένα note κάτω από το site survey-κουμπί για να σας το υπενθυμίζω. Προσπαθώ να βρω τρόπο να το κάνω να scanάρει σε όλα τα κανάλια. 

*28/12/2004*

Πακετάρισα το τελικό firmware!

Διορθώνει τα πάντα στο d-link! Θα δουλεύει σε όλα τα modes, θα ρυθμίζει ισχύ σε όλα τα modes, οι κεραιες θα παίζουν σωστά και στην εκπομπή και στην λήψη.

Εγχειρήσεις τέλος!!!!


Όσοι έχουν ήδη βάλει ποτενσιόμετρο πρέπει να το ρυθμίζουν τέρμα πριν χρησιμοποιήσουν το f/w γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στο ACX100 chip.

*Όλες οι αλλαγές/βελτιώσεις είναι:*

1) Ρύθμιση ισχύος από 1dbm έως 17dbm σε όλα τα modes (ίσως όχι σε όλα τα μηχανήματα - θέλω feedback για αυτό)

2) Διορθωση ώστε να δουλεύει και στην εκπομπή και στην λήψη η ίδια κεραία, αυτή που επιλέγουμε στο web interface σε όλα τα modes.

3) Διορθώσεις στο web interface:
a) Οι κεραίες αναφέρονται σαν internal και external πιά για να μην μπερδευόμαστε με right και left.
b) Στα stats τα πακέτα αναφέρονται πιά σαν total packets αντι για good packets που ήταν λάθος.
c) Άλλαξα 1-2 φωτογραφίες για εφέ.  :: 

*27/12/2004*

Είναι γεγονός! Κατάφερα να βρώ και να διορθώσω *και την επιλογή κεραίας* από το f/w! Μέτρησα τον ηλεκτρονικό μεταγωγέα και πράγματι επιλέγεται η σωστή κεραία κάθε φορά και δεν αλλάζει στην εκπομπή ή στην λήψη. Το δοκίμασα σε όλα τα modes και παίζει σωστά.

*26/12/2004*

Ο Δημήτρης μου ανέφερε ότι η ρύθμιση ισχύος του δουλεύει μέχρι τα 8dbm. Από εκεί και κάτω (5, 3, 1dbm) εκπεμπει στο μέγιστο. Σε εμένα, σε δύο d-link δεν μου παρουσίασε τέτοια συμπεριφορά. Κοιτόντας τον κώδικα είδα μία πιθανότητα να χάνεται το κρατούμενο από μία πρόσθεση δύο καταχωρητών και να παρουσιάζει αυτό το φαινόμενο. Θα ήθελα να έχω όμως μπόλικο feedback από εσάς πάνω σε αυτό γιατί φαίνεται ότι το hardware από μηχάνημα σε μηχάνημα αλλάζει ακόμη και μεταξύ ίδιου h/w rev.

*25/12/2004*

Δοκίμασα το δεύτερο firmware για ρυθμιση ισχύος *σε client mode* και δούλεψε!!! Απίστευτο! Μετρώντας το ποδαράκι του MAX IC αλλά και με τις netgear μου διαπίστωσα ότι το Dlink ρυθμίζει ισχύ σε όλα τα Μodes πια. Αυτή τη στιγμή πειραματίζομαι προσπαθόντας να βρω στο f/w το σημείο που εναλλάσεται η κεραία από RX σε TX.

*24/12/2004*

Εδώ και καιρό είχα φτιάξει ένα μεταλλαγμένο firmware βασισιμένο στο original 3.06 f/w το οποίο ήλπιζα ότι θα χαμηλώνει ισχύ σε AP mode μέχρι και 1dBm. Δεν τολμούσα όμως να το δοκιμάσω γιατί αν κάτι μου είχε διαφύγει θα έκλαιγα το d-link μου που είναι το AP μου αυτή τη στιγμή. Ώσπου βρέθηκε ο Dimitris που προσφέρθηκε με αυτοθυσία να το δοκιμάσει για όλη την ασύρματη κοινότητα. Το αποτέλεσμα το βλέπετε στην φωτογραφία παρακάτω. 

Το μηχάνημα του Dimitris είναι (πιστεύω) το πρώτο D-link rev.C2 στον κόσμο που δουλεύει σε ισχύ 1dbm με ρύθμιση μέσα από το firmware και χωρίς ποτενσιόμετρο!!! Το δεύτερο είναι το δικό μου.  ::  

Υπενθυμίζω ότι *η ρύθμιση λειτουργέι πάντα μόνο σε AP mode. Στα άλλα modes η ρύθμιση δεν προκαλεί καμία μεταβολή στην ισχύ!* Έχω φτιάξει και ένα δεύτερο firmware που είναι πιθανό να ρυθμίζει ισχύ και για client mode αλλά αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ ριψοκίνδυνο γιατί είναι βασισμένο σε εικασίες για το πως μπορεί να δουλεύει το adv_wireless.cgi.



*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Δεν έχω καμία ευθύνη αν χαλάσετε το μηχάνημα σας βάζοντας το παρακάτω firmware.*

----------


## Acinonyx

.....

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Πολύ καλή δουλειά και χρήσιμη Βασίλη.
Μέχρι στιγμής από την ώρα που πέρασα το Firmware παίζει άψογα.
Άντε φτιάξε και το άλλο Firm για Client mode που θα μας βοηθήσει αρκετά 
στο να αποβάλουμε θόρυβο. Αυτό και αν θα ήταν πολύ καλό.

----------


## smyrosnik

Για rev B τίποτα?

----------


## papashark

> Για rev B τίποτα?


Ψάξε για το power hack, κάποιο trhead είναι.

Εδώ και πάνω από χρόνο έχει βγει και το έχουμε βάλει όσοι έχουμε dlink.

----------


## Cha0s

Το power hack είναι υπόμνημα.

Παρακαλώ κάποιος να κάνει και αυτό (μαζί με το άλλο του Acinonyx για την εγχείριση του DLink) υπόμνημα, ώστε να μην χάνονται με τις υπόλοιπες πληροφορίες καθώς είναι από τα πιο σημαντικά τόπικς πιστέυω.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για rev B τίποτα?


Έχει μετρήσει κανείς αν το rev.B πραγματικά κατεβάζει ισχύ σε client mode; Η επιλογή κεραίας δουλεύει σίγουρα σωστά σε αυτό; Ίσως θα μπορούσα να κοιτάξω το hacked F/W του rev.B για να δω αν βρίσκω κάτι παρόμοιο στο 3.06 για να διορθώσω την επιλογή κεραίας. Μπορεί κάποιος με rev.B να το κοιτάξει;

----------


## DVD_GR

τι να πω και παλι αφωνους μας αφηνεις...!!
αντε δες και στη δρομολογηση που εχω ενα προβληματακι να με βοηθησεις μιας και κανεις δεν βλεπω να μου δινει λυση!!lol!!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smyrosnik
> 
> Για rev B τίποτα?
> 
> 
> Έχει μετρήσει κανείς αν το rev.B πραγματικά κατεβάζει ισχύ σε client mode; Η επιλογή κεραίας δουλεύει σίγουρα σωστά σε αυτό; Ίσως θα μπορούσα να κοιτάξω το hacked F/W του rev.B για να δω αν βρίσκω κάτι παρόμοιο στο 3.06 για να διορθώσω την επιλογή κεραίας. Μπορεί κάποιος με rev.B να το κοιτάξει;


Nαι κατεβάζουν ισχύ, ναι αλλάζουν την κεραία σωστά.

Είναι το 2.61 με power hack και διορθωμένο το πρόβλημα με τις κεραίες.

Αλλάζοντας κεραία, απλά χάνω το ΑΡ που συνδέομαι, κατεβάζοντας την ισχύ, το βλέπω στο ΑΡ340 που πέφτει.

----------


## mojiro

> Παίζει ΚΑΙ σε C1 !!! 
> 
> Αν μπορείς βάλε και μια επιλογή "MAX POWER" δηλαδή 20dBm, όπως κάνουν αυτοί εδώ http://home.earthlink.net/~mlampie/Powe ... -900+.html
> 
> Θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο για μερικούς εδώ που μένουν μέσα στα δάση  
> Αν το κάνεις αυτό, τότε έφτιαξες το απόλυτο 900+ C* Firmware για όλες τις περιπτόσεις


και μετα βαλε επιλογες full throtle, afterburner, fournos-mikrokimaton  ::  
παντως πολυ καλη δουλεια.

----------


## autir

Ναι Βασίλη αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για sent dropped και όχι για received...

----------


## marios88

> Ξέρεις μήπως με πια λογική μηδενίζεται αυτός ο counter;



Απο οτι έχω προσέξει γίνεται reset ο counter κάθε φορά που χάνεται το λίνκ με την άλλη μεριά(χωρίς να είμαι 100% σίγουρος)

----------


## Redlance

Καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια στον acynonix για την προσπάθειά του! Είδα την ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης της έκδοσης 3.06 από acinonyx και έχει περάσει σχεδόν ένας χρόνος. Τώρα ποιά είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή από firmware? Μου έχουν πει ότι έχει βγει 3.10 αληθεύει? Συμφέρει? Αλλάζει τίποτα στην τελική απόδοση του μηχανήματος και στην ταχύτητα? Δοκιμασμένα εννοώ.

----------


## Panos2000

Γνωρίζετε αν μπαίνει το firmware του Acinonyx σε Dlink revision C2 με firmware 3.07 ? Υπάρχει ανάλογη εμπειρία ? Την τελευταία φορά που δοκίμασα δεν τα κατάφερα να φλασάρω το firmware του Acinonyx σε Dlink 900+ revision C2 με firmware "μαμίσιο" 3.07... Καμμιά ιδέα;

----------


## vaggos13

Κάνε μια δοκιμή να βάλεις ένα παλιότερο της dlink για C2, και μετα του acinonyx. Απλά για το τυπικό να ξέρεις υπάρχει πάντα το ρίσκο να γίνει κάποια στραβή....

----------


## gfle

Εχω revision C2 με firmware 3.07 και σημερα μολις το δοκιμασα με 3.06 από acinonyx. Παιζει και σαν AP και σαν client μια χαρα.

----------


## Panos2000

> Εχω revision C2 με firmware 3.07 και σημερα μολις το δοκιμασα με 3.06 από acinonyx. Παιζει και σαν AP και σαν client μια χαρα.


Ενδιαφέρον! Εγώ δοκίμασα να φλασάρω σε ένα Dlink 900+ revision C2 με firmware 3.07 το firmware του Acinonyx και αρνείται πεισματικά να το δεχτεί. Δοκίμασα ακόμα να κάνω downgrade σε 3.06 (μαμίσιο) και μετά να περάσω του Acinonyx, αλλά τίποτα...

Edit: όταν λέω τίποτα ενοώ ότι δεν δέχεται κάν να κατέβει στο μαμίσιο 3.06...

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Δοκίμασες να περάσεις το 3.02 και μετά του Acinonyx?
Είχα ακούσει ότι και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο μπορεί να παίξει, νομίζω έχω το 3.02 εαν το θέλεις.

----------


## lambrosk

Να ρωτήσω τα dlink που πωλούνται ΤΩΡΑ, τι firmware και revision έχουν?
υποστηρίζεται να flasharουμε με κάτι Acinonyx?

----------


## Redlance

Έχουν 3.07 και revision C2. Τουλάχιστον το πήρα το καλοκαίρι. Κι εγώ πέρασα μια χαρά του acinonyx πάνω από το 3.07 είχε από μόνο του. Το 3.10 είναι καλό?

----------


## sharky.cwn

> Να ρωτήσω τα dlink που πωλούνται ΤΩΡΑ, τι firmware και revision έχουν?
> υποστηρίζεται να flasharουμε με κάτι Acinonyx?


Αγόρασα 900ρι"C" πριν 10 μέρες. Είχε πάνω το 3.07. Το Χ3.06 του Acinonyx πέρασε με την μία! Plug 'n Play σου λέω  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ωραία να ρωτήσω και περίπου οι τιμές πόσο παίζουν καινούρια και πόσο παλιά,
στο linkshop που έτυχε να περάσω χθες μου παν 78€ και μου φάνηκαν πολλά... αν έχει κανείς και το δίνει με 55€ το πέρνω.

----------


## alexikakos

Δεν μπορω να βαλω το firmware με τιποτα εχω δοκιμασει ολες τισ version που βρηκα¨3.02 ,3.05 ,3.06 ,3.06mod06 ,3.10 .Εχω το 900ΑΡ+ rev c2 με F/W ver. 3.07.. BOΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!!![/list][/b]

εχει mac address 00-13-46-ΒΑ-ΧΧ-ΧΧ


*ΒΡΗΚΑ ΛΥΣΗ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ CROSSOVER ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ Ο,ΤΙ FIRMWARE ΘΕΛΕΙΣ!!

----------


## gfle

Εχω καποια προβληματα με 900ΑΡ+ rev c2 με F/W ver. 3.07
Το φλασαρα με 3.06mod06 και κανει τα εξης.

1) Του κανω ping -t στο ethernet απο το pc και εχει 4% packet loss, (περιπου 1 καθε 30). Κανοντας το ιδιο απο το pc μεχρι το αλλο ακρο, δηλαδη συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του air interface, ολα δειχνουν μια χαρα, 0% packet loss!!

2) Το σεταρω με τα IPs που θελω και ολα παιζουν τελεια. Αν το κλεισω ομως και το αφησω ετσι για λιγο, απο τεταρτο η ωρα και πανω π.χ., τοτε οταν το τροφοδοτω ΔΕΝ αναβει το led της RF, δεν δουλευει δηλαδη το wireless κομματι. (Ταση του δινω 6 βολτ!)
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση γυρναει στα default IP adresses 192.168 κλπ και με βγαζει σε μια οθονη που ζηταει να ξαναπερασω το firmware!!
Ολα διορθωνονται αν αποσυνδεσω τα παντα απο πανω του (ethernet, power, antenna) για μερικα λεπτα.

Τι φταιει? Εδω σας θελω!
Εχει καποιος αλλος τα ιδια -ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΑ- προβληματα?

----------


## Acinonyx

Δες αν η τροφοδοσία σου είναι καλή.

Πολλές φορές λόγο κακής τροφοδοσίας ή παρεμβολών από άλλες πηγές, διαβάζει την flash με πολλά λάθη.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίτπωση, για κάποιο λόγο δε μπορεί να επαληθεύσει το checksum και σε πετάει στην διαδικασία flashαρίσματος.

----------


## gfle

Οκ, θα το κοιταξω. Τωρα παιζει με PoE μεσω 75 μετρων θωρακισμενου ethernet. Του ανεβαζω 18 με 20 βολτ AC και τα ανορθωνω επανω με 4700uF φιλτρο. Σταθεροποιω με 7806 σε ψυκτρα ικανη για την καταναλωση που εχω. Μετρησεις εχω παρει μονο με βολτομετρο αλλα τωρα με εβαλες σε σκεψεις και θα του κοτσαρω και παλμογραφο.
Εγω σκεφτηκα οτι κατι τρεχει με γειωση. Ελπιζω μεχρι το ΣΚ να εχω καταληξει στο τι φταιει. Θα βαλω και το δικο του τροφοδοτικο για να δω τι κανει και το μαμισιο f/w.

----------


## gfle

Αφου με παιδεψε μεχρι δακρυων το 900αρι, βρηκα τελικα τι εφταιγε!
 ::  
Το διακοπτακι του reset ηταν στραβοκολλημενο, με αποτελεσμα να ειναι μονιμως "σχεδον" πατημενο. 
 ::  
Οταν ηταν πατημενο δεν ξεκιναγε το wireless και μου εβγαζε την οθονη Update firmware και οταν ξεπατιοταν με εφερνε στα default settings!
Το ξανακολλησα σωστα και τωρα ολα ειναι μελι-γαλα!!  ::  

Παντως ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΡΙΜΟΚWLH βλαβη!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Παντως ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΡΙΜΟΚWLH βλαβη!


Τι να πω..

Πράγματι απίθανη βλάβη!

----------


## babisbabis

Παντως ρε παιδια, απ'οτι καταλαβα, το 900αρι πρεπει να εχει απαραδεκτο RF section...
Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει αυτο που λεω, αλλα οριστε μια συγκριση που καναμε με ενα φιλο:
Καρτα netgear wg311v3 με *18 μετρα* καλωδιο ως το feeder (πιατο, εννοειται) heliax 1/4'' : *Ο φιλος συνδεεται κανονικα*, η καρτα στο 12,5% της ισχυος της. Ταχυτητες μετριες.
*Στο ιδιο πιατο - feeder*, μπηκε 900αρι με 1 μετρο καλωδιο ως το feeder, και με ftp καλωδιο 20 μετρα. Η τροφοδοσια του 900αριου εγινε κανονικα, με ρευμα στο ταρατσακι (οχι POE): Δυσκολη η συνδεση, απαραδεκτες ταχυτητες.... 
Καναμε τις αλλαγες συνεχεια και εναλλαξ, με τα ιδια αποτελεσματα παντα...
Τι να πω, ξερω γω.....  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> *Στο ιδιο πιατο - feeder*, μπηκε 900αρι με *1 μετρο* καλωδιο ως το feeder, και με ftp καλωδιο 20 μετρα.


Εδω ειναι το προβλημα... Το d-link εχει την ταση να "μπερδευεται" με τον εαυτο του  ::  . Δοκιμασε με κανενα τριμετρο+ και οσο πιο μακρια απο το πιατο μπορεις και θα κανει θαυματα  :: .

----------

